# Any Kansas City Royals Fans Here?



## TBoneJack (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm a Kansas City Royals fan. With a bag over my head most years.

But I do love to go to the day games during the week for "lunch meetings" with "business colleagues".

KC BBQ and skipping work for an occasional game. Springtime is here.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 21, 2015)

I understand about keeping a bag over your head. Royals had a good run last year. I'm myself root for the Reds. Opening day is just a few days away!


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 21, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> I understand about keeping a bag over your head. Royals had a good run last year. I'm myself root for the Reds. Opening day is just a few days away!


You're a Kentucky Wildcat fan. You aren't gonna need a bag for a LONG time my friend. They be good for a long time to come, I think.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2015)

complete overcompensation.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 21, 2015)

They are on a mission. 40-0!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 28, 2015)

Go royals


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 28, 2015)

Lookin tough.. Think mets are DOA


----------



## doublejj (Oct 29, 2015)

Good luck Royals....Giants fan here


----------



## New Age United (Oct 30, 2015)

No mets are gonna take it. I know they had more time off but I'm looking for a game 7 mets win. Don't have the passion I had for the Jays though.


----------



## adower (Nov 7, 2015)

Sf Giants all the way!!


----------

